# He did it!!Just not the way we expected.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When my dad was out front working in the yard, he didn't realize the side gate was left open. The gate is need of repair, but we are taking care of that. Anyways, my dad forgot to double check the gate was secured and closed. Well Tanner saw it open and walked out. My dad admitted he was being careless and made a mistake and took care of the situation.

My dad stopped his work and turned and saw Tanner in the driveway. Not running away or anything. He was just standing there. My dad called Tanner and he came right to my dad. He didn't take off or anything. Normally he would have been down the block and my dad would have to get his truck and go after him. We just surprised that Tanner did NOT run off! In a way were proud he didn't run off and make us chase him.

I have been working with his off leash issues, and apparently it paid off, just not the way we expected.lol. So I decided to put Tanner to the test(the proper way). I was outside washing the cars and decided to see if Tanner's training was really paying off. So I went over and opened the screened door and called Tanner out. He came out and walked to me. I brought him to the back part of the drive way. I let go of his collar and he didn't run off I backed up a few feet and called him. He came and still didn't take off. I backed more, and called him again. He came, still he didn't run off. So I walked to the lawn, keeping my eye on him. Once I got in the middle of the lawn I called him, and he came, and he didn't run off!

I saw on the grass petting him. It was a nice day,the daycare kids were out playing and acting like the menaces they are.lol. Tanner sat down next to me watching them and looking around. The neighbors cat walked out and saw us and thinking Tanner would go after her. But he didn't even see the cat.lol. I got up and took Tanner back inside. He followed me back to the porch and up the steps without running off or me holding his collar.

My brother and I went to the park across the street with the dogs that weekend and Tanner was off leash and following us. He started to wander off a little but I called him and he came right back into step with us.

I am so proud of Tanner that his training really paid off. His recall and off leash behavior has improved! I am so proud of my Tanzy Baby.:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job! I hope you rewarded him heavily with something yummy !


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job Jessica!!! That's awesome... the hard work does really pay off.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> good job! I hope you rewarded him heavily with something yummy !


He got a big bone! and now I can't find it, that little demon hides his treats and toys!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome job! 

Now keep training him and don't slack. I've made that mistake before. :wild:


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Yay Tanner. How old is he?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shadow's mum said:


> Yay Tanner. How old is he?


He is 4 1/2 years old. We got him from a shelter.


----------

